# Georgia Alligator Hunting Zones Map



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 6, 2010)

Helpful quick reference to Georgia Alligator Hunting details . . . 



Here's the GA gator hunting season web link below:

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/610 


SEASON: 

Sept. 4-Oct. 3, 2010 for quota permit holders only. 

Bag Limit: One (1) alligator. Legal alligators must be greater than or equal to 48 inches in length as measured from end of the snout to tip of the tail. 


LEGAL METHODS: Hunters may use hand-held ropes or snares, snatch hooks, harpoons, gigs or arrows with a restraining line attached. Legal alligators must be dispatched immediately upon capture by using a handgun or bangstick, or by severing the spinal cord with a sharp implement.

LEGAL HOURS: Alligators may be hunted during the day or at night.


TAGGING: Dispatched alligators must be tagged with a Department-supplied temporary harvest tag before transporting. Temporary tags shall be locked through the skin of the carcass within six (6) inches of the tip of the tail. The temporary tag shall remain attached to the alligator hide until the carcass is validated by WRD, Game Management Section personnel and a CITES tag is issued. Temporary and CITES tags may be used only once. The possession of any alligator hide not tagged is prohibited.

VALIDATION: All alligator carcasses or hides must be validated by taking it to a WRD, Game Management office during normal business hours (M-F; 8:00-4:30) prior to October 15. CITES tags issued by WRD must remain attached to the alligator hide until the hide is tanned, taxidermy mounted or exported from the state. At the time of validation, an alligator harvest report form provided by WRD must be completed by the permittee for each alligator harvested.



Here's the GA gator zone map PDF file web link below:  

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/ALLIGATOR Hunt Zones.pdf



OPEN ZONES: For purpose of managing, hunting and dispersing alligator harvest, the State is divided into 9 zones as follows:

Zone 01 - Calhoun, Chattahoochee, Clay, Early, Marion, Muscogee, Quitman, Randolph, Stewart, Terrell & Webster Counties. (Q=65)

Zone 02 - Baker, Decatur, Grady, Miller, Mitchell & Seminole Counties. (Q=140)

Zone 03 - Crawford, Crisp, Dooly, Dougherty, Houston, Lee, Macon, Peach, Schley, Sumter, Taylor & Worth Counties (Q=60)

Zone 04 - Berrien, Brooks, Colquitt, Cook, Irwin, Lanier, Lowndes, Thomas, Tift & Turner Counties (Q=85)

Zone 05 - Ben Hill, Bibb, Bleckley, Coffee, Dodge, Jeff Davis, Laurens, Montgomery, Pulaski, Telfair, Treutlen, Twiggs, Wheeler, Wilcox & Wilkinson Counties (Q=70)

Zone 06 - Atkinson, Bacon, Brantley, Camden, Charlton, Clinch, Echols, Pierce & Ware Counties (Q=100)

Zone 07 - Appling, Glynn, Long, McIntosh, Tattnall, Toombs & Wayne Counties (Q=130)

Zone 08 - Bryan, Bulloch, Candler, Chatham (excluding the Bradley River, Cane Patch and Rush Creek areas within the boundaries of Ossabaw Island Natural Heritage Preserve) , Effingham, Evans,  and Liberty, Counties (Q=120)

Zone 09 - Burke, Emanuel, Glascock, Jefferson, Jenkins, Johnson, Richmond, Screven, and Washington (Q=80)


----------



## LTFDretired (Aug 12, 2020)

Links broken when I tried


----------



## DSGB (Aug 13, 2020)

It's a 10 year old post. Here is a link to the current zones map: https://georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/wrd/pdf/regulations/AlligatorZonesMap.jpg

Alligator Season & Regulations: https://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/alligator


----------

